# Rogue computer display not working in cold weather



## Lindeasy (Jan 4, 2018)

I have an issue with the display either being totally black or lines run through it. It started happening with temperatures less than 25 degrees. I had this problem once before and brought it in under warranty and they said it was just an update needed. It has been less than a year, so I am thinking it wasn't a software update. anybody else have this problem ?


----------

